# GEARS OF WAR ALTIMA 97' LOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## ILIKEB00bies (Dec 25, 2007)

Well lets see here. This car is my first car (that im fixin up) bought it completely stock. I'm no where near done with it. Ive done the interior, exterior and the sound system first. The engine is the last part of this project. So far Ive spent about $10,000+.


*
EXTERIOR:*
-OEM Style Carbon Fiber Hood
-Extreme Dimensions Evo 3 Front Bumper
-Extreme Dimensions Evo 3 Rear Bumper
-Extreme Dimensions R34 Side Skirts
-Extreme Dimensions Vader Wing
-Extreme Dimensions 4" Fog Lights
-Spyder Auto Carbon Fiber Tail Lights
-Spyder Auto Crystal (JDM Black) Headlights
-U.F.O Under-body Led Kit
-BSA 17"x 7" Black Rims
-Custom Hand Made Aluminum Grill
*-Line-X On Bottom Portion of Front Bumper and Inside Of The Trunk*
*
INTERIOR:*
-YONAKA RED RACING SEATS (W. 5 PT. HARNESS')
-AUDIOVOX DVD/TV/MP3 HEAD UNIT
-ICHIBAN STEERING WHEEL
-CUSTOM PAINTED FRONT DASH, DOOR PANELS AND CENTER CONSOLE
-CUSTOM CARPET FOR THE REAR DASH AND FLOOR
-MEMPHIS 5" SPEAKERS ALL AROUND
-12" JL W1 IN A CUSTOM PORTED BOX
-JL CLASS 1200 A/B AMP
-NEON UNDERNEATH THE SEATS AND DASH
-VIPER ALARM SYS.
*
Picture Time!!!*












*NEON SAMPLES*
BLUE-http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/925/bluees6.jpg

GREEN-http://img292.imageshack.us/img292/8273/greenlu2.jpg

PURPLE-http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/7978/purplenj8.jpg

RED-http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/1083/redun2.jpg

TEAL-http://img48.imageshack.us/img48/6734/tealfr9.jpg

YELLOW-http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/2425/yellowneonrb8.jpg


Currently installing My dual carbon fiber exhaust tips. already have the pipes ran i just need to weld the tips on (sounds bad ass as it is) 

i also have power slot rotors to go on the front


----------



## ILIKEB00bies (Dec 25, 2007)

first bump


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

definitely different. 
what do you have planned for the engine?


----------



## ILIKEB00bies (Dec 25, 2007)

AsleepAltima said:


> definitely different.
> what do you have planned for the engine?


hmm.... i wanna get a turbo for sure but id need a better engine... mine runs fine but ive heard that the stock motor for the altimas arent that great for tuning so i was wishing lol for the sr20 motor swap and a new tranny... i got an estimate for 9 grand including the new motor a new trany and the turbo kit w. install. sounds great but i dont have nine grand... im just playin w. some ideas if you or neone else has any better/diff. ones lemme know


----------



## ILIKEB00bies (Dec 25, 2007)

happy new year


----------

